
Show HN: Docs+ – integrate browser extensions with the Google Docs Kix editor - matthewsot
https://github.com/matthewsot/docs-plus
======
matthewsot
Hello!

I wrote the code behind this a year or two ago with two friends to power
Action ([https://meetaction.com/](https://meetaction.com/)), but only recently
got around to open-sourcing it.

Docs+ is a set of Javascript functions that you can use in browser extensions
or userscripts to directly interact with a Google Doc (think adding or reading
text from the editor, adding your own "Docs Button" next to the "Comment" and
"Share" buttons, right-click menus, etc.).

Hoping someone can find a creative use for it! If you're looking for a demo,
there's code for a time-to-speak counter using Docs+ here:
[https://github.com/matthewsot/speechless](https://github.com/matthewsot/speechless)

